# contact en rouge sur facetime et imessage ipod4



## verodette (24 Août 2013)

mon ipod touch 4 me pose un souci avec Imessage et facetime.

Alors que certains contacts fonctionnent très bien; d'autres bloquent sans raisons...
L'appli ne me donne pas la main pour envoyer le message (la touche envoyer reste grise) et le nom du contact est rouge, et par contre me donne la possibilité de passer un appel facetime mais les destinataires de mon appel ne reçoivent rien...
Curieusement ces contacts utilisent déjà facetime, leur wifi fonctionne bien et le mien aussi.
Les adresses mail sont correctes j'ai reverifié et il s'agit juste de quelques contacts. Rien ne semble expliquer cela. 

J'ai longtemps hésité avant de me lancer chez apple... je galère depuis deux jours que j'ai mon ipod, j'ai dû commencer par le restaurer car facetime refusait de se lancer. Maintenant c'est mieux, mais il subsiste des soucis...

merci de votre aide


----------



## Fìx (25 Août 2013)

Ils ne t'auraient pas bloqu&#233; par hasard ?


----------



## verodette (25 Août 2013)

Ben c'est certain que non, nous avons passé beaucoup de temps à essayer ensemble sans résultat... Je ne suis pas bloquée par ces contacts.

Ces amis utilisent un iphone, je suis la seule sur ipod, ils appellent dont bien à l'aide de mon adresse mail, et elle a été vérifiée et revérifiér

une remarque cependant,  pour ceux avec qui ça fonctionne; 
avec certain je dois communiquer sur le numéro de téléphone et d'autres avec l'adresse mail (tous sont sur Iphone pourtant) et utilisent régulièrement facetime:hein::hein: moi j'y perds mon latin...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h58 ----------

ce matin il y a un message, qui me dit que ma personne n'est pas enregistrée dans imessage...
le contact s'affiche alors en rouge avec un point d'exclamation...

pourtant j'ai entré ce contact de la même façon que les autres et je ne vois pas de différence...


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2013)

verodette a dit:


> ...
> 
> [/COLOR]ce matin il y a un message, qui me dit que ma personne n'est pas enregistrée dans imessage...
> le contact s'affiche alors en rouge avec un point d'exclamation...
> ...




Il faut que tes contacts d'enregistrent de leur côté dans iMessage... s'il ne le sont pas, imessage ne les trouve pas


----------

